# Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren



## Burney (7. Oktober 2008)

*Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Hallo,

ich habe letzte Woche einen Accelero S1 Rev. 2 auf meine 8800 GTS (G92) gebaut und darauf einen Noctua P12-1300 (hat kein PWM) mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Wenn ich den Noctua per Speedfan auf 800rpm runterregle, läuft die Graka im Idle auf 38°C. 

Meine Idee ist nun, den Lüfter im Idle komplett auszuschalten, damit beim Arbeiten am Rechner ein Lüfter weniger meine Konzentration stört. Ich würde dabei ein Event in Speedfan erstellen, dass den Lüfter im Idle-Betrieb ausschaltet. Allerdings habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen:

Nimmt der Lüfter Schaden, wenn er im Speedfan auf 0% geregelt wird, oder liegt dann einfach keine Spannung an?

Woran würdet ihr das Event in Speedfan festmachen? Evtl. an der Graafikkarten-Temperatur (kann man die mit Speedfan überhaupt auslesen ... 0o)?

Wenn alle Stränge reißen, bestell ich mir halt einen PWM-Lüfter und lass den über die Lüftersteuerung der G92 laufen, die lässt sich ja mit dem Riva-Tuner ganz gut regeln, aber ich glaube nicht komplett abschalten.


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Bei 0% liegt im Normalfall keine Spannung an.
Als Event würde ich die Grafikkartentemperatur nehmen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Speedfan die auslesen kann. (Ich verwende Speedfan schon eine Weile nichtmehr ^^)

Allerdings sollte ein Lüfter bei 800rpm fast lautlos arbeiten. Ich vermute, dass der Netzteillüfter oder ähnliches lauter ist als der Noctua. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Ich würde es generell nicht empfehlen den Lüfter ganz abzuschalten.
Wie weit lässt sich der Noctua dann runterregeln?
Ich würde so weit runter gehen wie der Lüfter noch ordentlich läuft,
dann ist auch gewährleistet das die Spannungswandler wenigsten noch ein laues Lüftchen abbekommen.

Was du außerdem noch beachten musst ist die Anlaufspannung.
Liegt diese relativ hoch kann es bei Last uU. schon mal eine halbe Minute dauern bis der Lüfter anläuft,
schon deswegen würde ich ihn nicht ganz abstellen.


----------



## Burney (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Passiv ist nicht das Ding. Die Karte käuft passiv im Idle mit 42°C GPU-Temperatur und die Spawas haben dann gerade mal 38°C (unter Last (Furmark) sind es 60°C und 48°C - also im Prinzip auch vollpassiv kein Problem) - liegt auch daran, dass ich noch ram-heatsinks auf die Spawas geklebt habe und mein rc690 einen sehr guten Airflow hat.

Das Netzteil sollte nicht das Problem sein, ich benutze ein BeQuiet! Straight Power 450W, das ist leiser als andere Komponenten. Ich fände es deshalb ganz gut, wenn man den noctua wirklich abschalten könnte. Er läuft bei 50% an und hat dabei 650rpm.

Habe gemerkt, dass Speedfan die GPU-Temp nicht auslesen kann --> plan gescheitert

Noch eine andere Frage: ich kann mit Speedfan nur 2 angeschlossene Lüfter regeln + CPU. die zwei weiteren Lüfteranschlüsse reagieren entweder nicht oder werden nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die gleichen Einstellungen benutze ...


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Was hälst du von der Idee eine Hardwarelüftersteuerung zu verwenden? Wenn du die richtige kaufst kannst du mit ihr die Lüfter auch komplett abschalten. Allerdings musst du sie manuell wieder zuschalten.

eine andere Idee wäre einen Noiseblocker XL1 zu kaufen und den auf  7V runterzuregeln. Der ist dann völlig lautlos und hält deine Grafikkarte trotzdem kühl.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Das die Spawas nur 48°C kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.
Auf meiner ECS messe ich am Kühlkörper bei minimaler Belüftung unter Last schon über 70°C.

Das mit den Lüftern ist wohl eher das MSI schuld,theoretisch kann Speedfan unendlich viele Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Ich könnte mein P35 nochmal ausgraben und schauen ob ich damit 4 Lüfter regeln kann. Mal schauen, vielleicht teste ich das mal am Wochenende, vorrausgesetzt ich hab da die Zeit dafür.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Burney (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich mich verschrieben, es waren 68°C unter last ... aber das ist auch eher semi-passiv, weil von weitem ein Scythe drauf bläst.

Die beiden Lüfter, die ich nicht regeln kann sind 2 Scythe Slipstream 800 - also 2 mal der gleiche Lüfter - das fand ich äußert ungewöhnlich. Evtl. werd ich mal die Fan-Anschlüsse tauschen und gucken, ob es daran liegt, dass nur die beiden über der Graka regelbar sind.

An eine Hardware-Lüftersteuerung hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich finde eine automatische Steuerung ehrlich gesagt eleganter :/

Edith: ok, ich hab mir das Ganze gerade mal angeguckt. Regelbar sind auf meinem P35 Board tatsächlich nur die beiden Fan-Anschlüsse über dem ersten PCI-E Slot. Die Restlichen Anschlüsse lassen sich weder auslesen noch regeln. Die Tatsache, dass Speedfan bei mir aber 4 Fans anzeigt, heißt wohl, dass die vierte Fan neben CPU + 2 Gehäuselüftern wohl die ursprüngliche GPU-Fan ist, die ja jetzt nicht mehr genutzt wird.


----------



## Darkx (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Speedfan: Lüfter automatisch aktivieren/deaktivieren*

abend, ich habe seit einiger zeit den http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8039444/preis_ZALMAN+ZM-MFC2  . 

Seit letzter zeit zickt die steuerung rum. Die Lüfter drehen zwischen die 500-1100rpm ohne festen wert. Is etwas nervig. Kann man nur durch reseten der Sterung normalisieren. Kann mir wer vl eine andere Lüftersterung empfehlen oder wie schaut das mit Speedfan aus?(3Gehäuselüfter)


----------

